# Your Desktop Background?



## welshgold (Feb 27, 2007)

What's yours? this is my present one, they're on the beach at Swansea Bay


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Mine is the picture of my Rainbow Bridge girl, Belle, sitting in the daffodils in the Great Smokey Mountains (Elkmont area) - one slightly different from the one seen below


----------



## rockchick65 (May 2, 2009)

*Mine for today.*

Bear on the deck. Loved it out there.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Mine is of Maggie:


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Mine is a picture of my Simba!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Mine is Honey as a pup with a snarf face and my sons trainer in the corner love it I think it is on my albums but dont know how to post.:no:


----------



## Bozema (Nov 23, 2009)

Mine's my Bayley flying picture (shown below and in my album). The picture captures her personality perfectly and I love the straight-up ears - couldn't have caught the moment better.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

This is my Screen saver of Sam from a few months back.








Before it, I had this one of Sam and Ike








& this is the one I'm currently using...The footsketched sunset from my parents yard, overlooking the Chesapeake Bay


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, what a bunch of GORGEOUS photos!!
Mine currently is Tito with his duck.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Mine is this picture of Reno, Austin and Lincoln.....


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

My current one is Brady cuddling on my shoulder.


----------



## Coopers Daddy (Sep 29, 2009)

Mine is a shot i took at the Valley of Fire national park north of Las Vegas in March


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

KrazzzzzzzyKady takin' a snooze


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Mine is one of the few pictures for just a couple of months I had 3 Goldens. However a few months later I lost Lyndi.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Faith, snuggled up in a towel on the bed at our rental house in the Outerbanks in Oct 2008 after a long morning of playing on the beach.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Here's mine:


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> wow, what a bunch of GORGEOUS photos!!
> Mine currently is Tito with his duck.


Great picture...awesome doggy!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Here's mine:


 Great picture Jenna what an awesome baby you have


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Awww, thanks. He was only like six weeks there!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

All I have on my desktop is a picture of O'l Tuff wanting to play Jolly Ball


----------



## Daisybones (Aug 25, 2008)

Mine is Hudson.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

sharlin said:


> KrazzzzzzzyKady takin' a snooze


Steve.....Kady is such a doll :smooch:


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

Had this up since the 4th of July. Maybe I should update it for Christmas.


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Mine is Murphy the day we brought him home. I can't believe how much he's changed in less than a month!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Here's mine...


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

This is mine. It's a shot I took of the Dungeness River in Sequim, WA.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

welshgold said:


> What's yours? this is my present one, they're on the beach at Swansea Bay


 
Mine is so similar! It is our crew on the shore of Lake Michigan in Onekama, MI


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

The computer I'm on is my niece (9 months) with a guitar - she looks just like my father in it (her grandfather). I'd post it, but I don't feel comfortable posting photographs of other people's children on the internet - if you are interested (it's precious) you can PM me and I'll send you the link.  

My laptop is Milly swimming and my work computer is her looking up at me.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Just Daisy swimming


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

This is Dooley on my laptop:










and this is Trip (at 7 weeks) on my work computer:


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Daisybones said:


> Mine is Hudson.


I LOVE this pic of Hudson!

My bkgd at work is this one:








and on my home pc is this:


----------



## jlgottschall (Oct 27, 2009)

Toby (the pupper) and Hayley (the older pupper).


----------



## Powderpuff (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

This was taken from our hotel room at Glacier park in Apgar Montana last summer right after my husband raced in the ironmand in Idaho.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Powderpuff said:


>


LOLL! How sweet!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

*This is my current one*


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

I usually use "baby" pictures of Mad as my background, changing them every couple of months. This is the current one, Maddie at 31/2 months.


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

This is my current desktop (only in a horizontal crop). I really need to update it to include both my furbabies. This was Easter at Hilton Head.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

This is my desktop of Selka and Gunner


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Oddly enough... it's not a picture of Rookie. It has to do with my other obsession... it's a picture of the scoreboard on the Green Monster at Fenway. It's from the night of Jon Lester's no-hitter.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I never tire of this pic of Penny:


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

This is mine...my daughter and her new puppy Gemma the day she got her!


----------

